# Advice on lenses please!



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

As some of you will know I recently got a Nikkon D60 with VR AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm 3.5-5.6G and Tamron LD DI AF 70-300mm 4-5.6 Tele Macro lenses. Phew! That's a mouthfull.

Anyway the chance has arisen to possible add another lens. I like taking night shots and Macros. But I wouldn't let that influence my decision particularly. I'll have around 200 quid to play with but no idea what lens would be a good addition to what I already have. Any advice on a way forward would be appreciated. TIA:thumb:


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Did you not say when this camera was bought you weren't wanting to add anything to it?  It's addictive!

First one I bought was a nifty fifty and I love it. Half of your budget for one:

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod132.html

You'll not regret it


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Also something like this below has been given good reviews without splashing out on a dedicated macro lens. You can get it on ebay cheaper.

Raynox DCR-250: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jamiec said:


> *Did you not say when this camera was bought you weren't wanting to add anything to it?*  It's addictive!
> 
> First one I bought was a nifty fifty and I love it. Half of your budget for one:
> 
> ...


Your spot on m8 :lol:I did. But this is a one off, I promise I actually wondered who would pull me up about that:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

How about something like a super wide angle... might have to adjust your budget a bit for a new one, but a trawl of Ebay or listings on Talk Photography might turn up some good used ones.

Some good examples on this thread on TP http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=58367

and on our own thread here.. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=95231&highlight=sigma+10-20


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Just one point, I think the 50 mm lens hasnt got a focus motor built in so it will only manual focus on the D60.....


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I knew you would succumb to NAS mate, told you so 

as said, the 50mm f1.8 is a great we lens and a very good addition to your arsenal, you'll get a second hand one for around £50/£60.

Or a nice wide angle somewhere in the 12-24mm range is great for landscape, portrait or car shoots 

Gary


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm still not sure guys. I can see that a wide angle lens might come in handy, but hate the fact that everything seems further away making things look so unatural. I'd end up croping . The 50mm would give me a faster lens but to some extent is already covered length wise by the 18-55. The Tamron has macro but only from about three feet distance which can be a bit awkward. 
Now I know I said I wouldn't be buying lots of lenses and things and that's still my intention but this is an oppotunity I might not get again for a while and don't want to f-up. I'll take a bit of time to think about it I think.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd go for a fast prime myself. Great for night time.
50mm gives an efective length of 75mm on your camera, supposed to be good for portraits, or sigma do a 30mm f1.4 (really fast) which gives an effective 45mm which is as close to 50mm (standard) as you can get.
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1007714

I don't have one yet, but will be my next lens. My mate has one for his D300 and loves it:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

put your £200 aside and save for some proper glass, something like the 17-55 2.8 or a 70-200 2.8.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> put your £200 aside and save for some proper glass.


Canon L series glass doesn't fit his Nikon D60


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

swiftshine said:


> Canon L series glass doesn't fit his Nikon D60


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> put your £200 aside and save for some proper glass, something like the 17-55 2.8 or a 70-200 2.8.


At £750+ and £1000+ they're just not in my budget I'm afraid.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> put your £200 aside and save for some proper glass, something like the 17-55 2.8 or a 70-200 2.8.


I agree with Mr. Morgan but I suppose it's down to personal budgets. I have the 17-55 f2.8 and it really is an outstanding lens, but for £60 or so, the 50mm f1.8 prime really is a great wee lens and I'll never sell it. Add a couple of cheap tubes to this lens and you have a fantastic MF macro (or reverse it for near micro photography  ).


----------

